# Expensive RAM



## patnor1011 (May 4, 2015)

Got about 2 kilograms of RAM. They are 4 types majority 4GB and about 20 Kingston 32GB sticks which retail for over 1500$. :shock:
I kinda hoped for at least few of them working but sadly they are good for scrap only.... :lol:


----------



## GotTheBug (May 4, 2015)

Almost hurts to scrap ram like that, almost.  I've taken to testing it also, definitely more money in good used ram than scrapping it.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 4, 2015)

I think they came from some failed server or something like that. I did not tested every single one, I went through about third but every one I tried was bad so I simply stopped. I had to put one in my pc start it and then turn it off, remove and insert another one. I set them aside, I may have test them all or I may have look for ram testing hardware.


----------



## mls26cwru (May 4, 2015)

hey Pat, don't tear them up yet...

I cant make out the full serial number, but I'm seeing "ECC" and "REG"... that is usually associated with server ram... do you think those might be for servers? Server ram doesn't register on a non-server motherboard, so just popping them into a generic desktop to test them probably wont work.

Mike


----------



## Golddigger Greg (May 4, 2015)

Mike is right. 
Those will be server ram, and large sticks should do fairly well on the 'bay' for you if you can test them as good. 
An easy trick for quickly identifying them is the extra chip in the center that the module uses for it's parity checking.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 4, 2015)

If that is server memory, and it looks to be, I'd get someone who knows how to test it before I threw in the towel. Can you even put server memory in a pc?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 5, 2015)

I figured that they would be server ones, I was able to put them in my pc but none of them worked. That is what puzzled me little bit - they look kinda new, or barely used, not a speck of dust on them like we see on something used long time... Well they sit in a box right now, I learned long time ago to not to be too eager with tearing stuff apart.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (May 5, 2015)

Nice ECC ram for sure, the kit ram Kingston, is Budget ram, date marked 2009 48 week, and is ECC Ram for Servers and Workstations, Z800 HP series, nice ram 4 Giga bytes all, 8 sticks times 4, is 32 Giga bite, about, 20 USD, per stick imo, if you can get it. here in Vancouver, there is a lot of it at the computer swap meets, and goes for 4 to 5 dollars, a strip; " working " i am going to guess it is all good, that the ram is pulls, replaced by 8 giga bit sticks or even 16 Giga bit sticks, and this is the pulls, NOT much market, look for a workstation hp z800 to test them in, and sell . i am purchasing from California, sight unseen for 2 bucks each in quantity, about 50 in a tray for one hundred bucks, and sell locally for 5 each, brokering to computer restorers. i think it is good ram, Cheers.


----------



## jason_recliner (May 5, 2015)

Not only do ECC have 9 chips instead of 8, the other way to tell ECC is by anything in the part number with the very unusual number "72", being 9/8 of 64.
Sadly, long gone are the days when common desktop grade boards would accept and/or utilise ECC RAM. Even unbuffered. The last one I still have is an Intel D975XBX "Bad Axe". It must be 10 years old now, but still cranking along.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 5, 2015)

There is over 50 of these in bigger pile.


----------



## Anonymous (May 5, 2015)

It's a mix of genuine Sun RAM for the M series servers and Kingston for the same.

Working it's most definitely worth more than scrap. 

ECC is an additional chip - not necessarily 9 though Jason and REG is the additional check chip often to the side of the additional chip. 

Unbuffered is PC/laptop. ECC is usually workstation or "crossover servers" such as the Dell R200. Reg ECC is full blown server RAM.

x64 is PC and X72 is both ECC and REG ECC. If you have the dedicated RAM checking hardware it displays all this along with the relevant speeds as it tests.


----------



## willto (May 6, 2015)

have read post. have Kingston kts7050l/4096. any help would be grateful.


----------

